# Classic



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Getting there









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Very nice!

When you say "getting there"... What's next?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Mahlgut tamp and buzzer on the way...

First crema using the Sette









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------

